# Searching for breeder in Vermont or NY, NH, ME, MA



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello, 


My husband and I are finally at the point in our lives where we are settled in our own home and ready to get our own dog. Since we both grew up with golden retrievers, it's been a dream of ours to get a golden. However, I am finding the search process very overwhelming. We live in Vermont, and it seems that Vermont's golden retriever club no longer exists so I'm at a bit of a loss as to get some breeder recommendations in the New England area. We are willing to travel to NY, MA, NH, ME, or obviously VT. 


A search online pulls up so many options, but it seems that there are more people looking for puppies than there are puppies available. When I contact breeders with questions I don't seem to get replies. I'm getting the feeling that so many people want puppies that the breeders don't need to spend time answering questions from prospective puppy parents because there will always be more who don't ask questions. I don't really feel comfortable just putting down a huge deposit without even visiting the location or speaking with a breeder. 


Is that generally just how it works? Do we need to just suck it up and put down a deposit without getting answers to our questions and visiting the breeders? I'm starting to feel disheartened by the process. 


Also, does anyone have recommendations for breeders in the New England area? 


Thank you so much!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

No, you should not have to put a deposit down without talking to a breeder. Responsible breeders like buyers with questions that show they care about things like health. You are correct though that less than responsible breeders don’t like questions. They don’t want the lack of health certifications or financial focus of their business onto be out in the open. 

One of the best ways to get your on the radar is to attend a dog show. Most breeders that are active showing are going to be focused on health certifications, correct structure and raising well socialized puppies.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Where in Vermont are you located!?

Check out Starrdust Goldens (Starrdust Goldens and Havanese is her website) and Chestnut Goldens! (I believe that Starrdust Goldens is actually using Albert, of Chestnut Goldens to sire one of their litters) I am located in Middlebury, Vermont and had the same trouble that you are having early in my search. I reached out to both breeders, filled out questionnaires and heard back from them within 24 hours. Both women were very nice, informative and helpful with my questions. Both are located in western New York, but a day's trip is worth it for a healthy puppy!

The timing ended up working out better for us to get a Starrdust pup. She has one female in heat currently that she plans on breeding, and another that she expects to come into heat relatively soon. They will be going home in late November to early December if all goes according to plan. These look like they will be awesome breedings, to me at least. I'm not sure if her waitlist for both litters is full yet or not, but definitely reach out and ask, and Im sure she will answer your questions. She does not even open up for deposits until she has a confirmed pregnancy at 4 weeks along, at which point she takes deposits based on interest. She also competes her dogs in agility and obedience, as is very evident on her facebook page. 

These pups aren't cheap by any means, however we were happy to verify all of the health testing and clearances on her dogs and the studs going back generations, which we knew was going to be very important to us. We have had a great experience so far with them. Good luck in your search! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Celeste is a lovely person- I just sold her my last breeding on Jake (CH HR Prism's Freedom isn't Free CD JH WCX7 VC). I think she plans to use it on Icee.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Celeste is a lovely person- I just sold her my last breeding on Jake (CH HR Prism's Freedom isn't Free CD JH WCX7 VC). I think she plans to use it on Icee.



Yes! That is the other breeding she told me about!! We are so so so excited.


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow, thank you so much! These responses have been really helpful. I really appreciate it. Emma, I live in Burlington. Good luck with your golden puppy!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm the former President of the Vermont Golden Retriever Club, I'd be happy to send you a list of responsible breeders. You can PM me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can PM me as well for three lovely breedings by people who own beautiful GCH bitches who are pets too and also have obedience titles, and have full and good clearances in Maine and CT. These are not big breeders but rather hobby breeders who might breed once every 3 or 4 years to keep a puppy.


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

SunGold said:


> I'm the former President of the Vermont Golden Retriever Club, I'd be happy to send you a list of responsible breeders. You can PM me.


Thank you SunGold! Unfortunately I can't send private messages because I don't have enough posts (it says I need at least 15 in order to be able to send messages...)

Would it be possible for you to pm me?

Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

vtchristinad said:


> Thank you SunGold! Unfortunately I can't send private messages because I don't have enough posts (it says I need at least 15 in order to be able to send messages...)
> 
> Would it be possible for you to pm me or email me a list of reputable breeders in Vermont? My email is [email protected]
> 
> Thank you!


I was going to suggest that members send the info via a PM to new members, as vtchristinand stated, new members need 15 posts before they can send a PM to another with the exception of the members of the Mod Team. 

vtchristinand, just an FYI, the Forum is a public forum, posts can be found by doing a Google Search. You may want to reconsider having your email posted on the Forum. Posts can not be edited after 4 hours from the time you make a post.... this is a policy of the Site Owners. If you're comfortable with your email being on the board, that is up to you.


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I was going to suggest that members send the info via a PM to new members, as vtchristinand stated, new members need 15 posts before they can send a PM to another with the exception of the members of the Mod Team.
> 
> vtchristinand, just an FYI, the Forum is a public forum, posts can be found by doing a Google Search. You may want to reconsider having your email posted on the Forum. Posts can not be edited after 4 hours from the time you make a post.... this is a policy of the Site Owners. If you're comfortable with your email being on the board, that is up to you.


Thank you Carolina Mom. I have removed my email address.


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

Ljilly28 said:


> You can PM me as well for three lovely breedings by people who own beautiful GCH bitches who are pets too and also have obedience titles, and have full and good clearances in Maine and CT. These are not big breeders but rather hobby breeders who might breed once every 3 or 4 years to keep a puppy.


Thank you Ljilly! Would you be able to pm me with this information since I cannot intiate pms as a new member?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

vtchristinad said:


> Wow, thank you so much! These responses have been really helpful. I really appreciate it. Emma, I live in Burlington. Good luck with your golden puppy!


Awesome! Good luck in your search! We are up in Burlington all the time, let me know who you end up going with! Maybe our pups can play one day


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

vtchristinad said:


> Thank you SunGold! Unfortunately I can't send private messages because I don't have enough posts (it says I need at least 15 in order to be able to send messages...)
> 
> Would it be possible for you to pm me?
> 
> Thank you!


Whoops, sorry about that! I will PM you!


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

SunGold said:


> Whoops, sorry about that! I will PM you!


Thanks! I haven't received any messages, can you please let me know after you send it so I know if the pm is working? Thanks!


----------



## UpstateGolden (Jan 27, 2019)

SunGold said:


> I'm the former President of the Vermont Golden Retriever Club, I'd be happy to send you a list of responsible breeders. You can PM me.





Ljilly28 said:


> You can PM me as well for three lovely breedings by people who own beautiful GCH bitches who are pets too and also have obedience titles, and have full and good clearances in Maine and CT. These are not big breeders but rather hobby breeders who might breed once every 3 or 4 years to keep a puppy.


I was going through this thread to read about Starrdust who I'm currently in contact with. If this offer is still open I'd love for you to DM me with any other options . Apologies for bumping the thread but I don't have enough posts to DM yet


----------



## Laurie Pachetti (Aug 28, 2020)

SunGold said:


> I'm the former President of the Vermont Golden Retriever Club, I'd be happy to send you a list of responsible breeders. You can PM me.


We are considering a puppy from Field of Dreams in VT. Chuck King. Is this a reputable breeder? We've been looking since March and having a hard time finding a good breeder with available puppies. We live in Wilton, CT. Golden Gals has puppies but my husband read bad reviews.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Please tell me you don't mean this:





Irish Setter Puppies | Field of Dreams Farm







www.fieldofdreamsvt.com





They are breeding Irish Setters with Goldens.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is- it says Chuck King on the site. And this is NOT a good breeder. Period. No good breeder messes with actual breeds just to make more mutts.


----------



## Laurie Pachetti (Aug 28, 2020)

Ljilly28 said:


> You can PM me as well for three lovely breedings by people who own beautiful GCH bitches who are pets too and also have obedience titles, and have full and good clearances in Maine and CT. These are not big breeders but rather hobby breeders who might breed once every 3 or 4 years to keep a puppy.





Sweet Girl said:


> Please tell me you don't mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough said. Do you have any suggestions for good breeders in the northeast? We are having trouble finding the right breeder for such an important decision.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes I’ve seen these mixes out and about in VT. Saw one last night at the church street marketplace in Burlington. 

In our area/east coast

Crangold
Goldensand
Butternut Hill
Kernow
Eastshore
Sunkissed
Poeticgold
Darrowby
My Way
Chestnut
Tangeloft
Beau Geste
Nautilus

I’m definitely missing some but that should get you started


----------



## Laurie Pachetti (Aug 28, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Yes I’ve seen these mixes out and about in VT. Saw one last night at the church street marketplace in Burlington.
> 
> In our area/east coast
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------

